# Ford 3000 wont start Probably electrical HELP



## tt500 (Feb 18, 2012)

have been doing some work for the last few weeks , new regulator, starting switch etc ,Tractor has been starting fine , and been driven, until today a BIG Click as i started to turn the key now no dash lights or wont turn over , battery has power , Any Ideas


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Clean all ground and battery/starter connections. Check battery cables for conductivity. If the battery cables are old, internal corrosion may be the problem. 

The starter body itself needs to make good (ground) contact with the engine for cranking.

The most likely culprit to the starting problem is a defective transmission safety switch. There are two wires coming out of the top of the transmission. Remove the lower sheet metal cowling under the steering to access the connector for these wires. Connect the wires together on the engine side and see if it will start. 

Dash lights - check fuses.


----------

